
Lime – Experimental Sublime Text clone - seer
https://github.com/quarnster/lime
======
DigitalSea
Wow, surprised to see everyone bickering as opposed to giving praise. Just
because the author doesn't want you to log issues doesn't mean the project is
any less open source... The code is there, if you have a problem fork and
submit a pull request. The author is merely stating the fact he can't fix
issues by himself and if you find an issue and can help, you should submit a
fix.

Calm down people and learn to say thank you every once and a while. This is
seriously cool, it's written in Go (which HN has a raging hard on for), what's
not to love about this? I'm grateful someone took the time to get this far,
now lets take it further.

~~~
jagtesh
It takes a lot of effort to get something like this out. Just think of all the
things the author could've done with time invested in this. And to make it
open source and donate it to the world is just crazy. Props to the author. The
naysayers ought to suck it up unless they've poured their free time in an open
source project like this.

~~~
DigitalSea
That's exactly it. It's like being invited to an expensive restaurant and
getting a five course dinner for free including drinks and then complaining
that the dinner wasn't good enough. It was a free dinner!

------
quarnster
Aha, so that's why there are 100's of new people starring it... ;)

Hello, thanks for the interest. I hope some of you will take the time to
contribute in the form of pull requests.

I just updated README.md with a screenshot, here's a direct link:
[http://i.imgur.com/VIpmjau.png](http://i.imgur.com/VIpmjau.png)

~~~
derekchiang
Thanks a lot for doing this project! I have been hoping for an open-source
alternative for ST for a while.

As a side note, could you clarify the build section where it says we need to
modify cgo.go? I'm not exactly sure what to do there. I'm using Ubuntu 13.10.

~~~
drbawb
Haven't gotten this to run yet because my copy of Python does not meet the
criteria he listed in the Readme (`Python 3 must be compiled without
sigaltstack enabled.`)

However I got it to build on Arch Linux.

First of all: modifying `cgo.go` didn't work for me. Not sure why: but it's
included to late in the build process, `abstract.go` bombs out on the
compilation.

These flags worked for me just fine on Arch Linux: `// #cgo pkg-config: libffi
python-3.3`

That's assuming you have `.pc` files for libffi and python on your system.
(Which might not be the case if you're building it from scratch.)

------
beaumartinez
> _Why can 't I open up an issue?_

> _Because I 'm just a single person and I don't want to offer up my spare
> time doing support or dealing with feature requests that I don't care about
> myself [...]_

Sort of defeats the point of open source, no? Sublime Text's author could
argue a similar case about keeping it closed source himself.

~~~
levosmetalo
The rest of the same paragraph that you skipped is:

> If you want a feature implemented or a bug fixed, fork it and implement it
> yourself and submit a pull request when you're happy with the
> implementation.

And this is exactly the point of open source. You have the source, you can
change it, or pay someone to change it, you can contribute back. Not being
able to request features for free doesn't make it against the "spirit of open
source".

~~~
bluedino
But why not let people post issues, so others can fix them?

~~~
quarnster
In my experience with my other open sourced stuff on Github, others fixing
stuff is very rare. Having issues enabled quickly turns into users demanding
fixes and no amount of asking for others to chime in aiding with pull requests
actually result in pull requests.

IIRC most pull requests come either out of the blue for something new no one
has requested before, or they don't come at all until I explicitly say "I'm
not going to fix this" and close the issue.

~~~
joeyespo
I've had several bugs fixed in quite a few of my open source projects. Even
bugs I've posted on my own projects. And they have only a fraction of the
attention yours does.

Why not open the issues up and see if it works out? If anything, you can close
them if it's becoming a burden.

In any case, thanks for open-sourcing this project.

------
saejox
Nice work. That's quite a bit of code. If you are serious about this you
should setup a website, list features, show screenshots and offer binaries.

As it stand it not likely that many people will build a thing they never even
seen a screenshot.

~~~
miloshadzic
Why not build it yourself and submit a pull requests with a screenshot? You
have the source and he wrote that he's accepting PRs.

~~~
blueblob
On ArchLinux Go is pretty massive ~294 MB (compared to the jdk7-openjdk at
~19MB) installed. I, personally, have avoided installing some small programs
because they had Go as a dependency, obviously you can compile a binary to
resolve this for the editor itself. It seems like quite a bit of work just to
generate a screenshot though.

~~~
axelf
I've heard this argument from people refusing to install packages that depend
on haskell too. I don't get it, 294mb is a trivial amount of space nowadays.

~~~
blueblob
Depends on how old your computer is and what you do with it I guess.

EDIT:Also if this is the only program using go I now have a 300 MB text
editor.

~~~
barrkel
Go creates statically linked executables. You don't need to have Go installed
to run your text editor.

~~~
drbawb
True, though it does look like this is using `cgo` though (for the Qt
support?)

Do those dependencies end up statically linked as well? Otherwise you'll need
Qt installed. I don't happen to have it on my system, but I'd imagine Qt is
quite large compared to the Go development tools.

~~~
jeorgun
Not really; all of Qt5 (most of which presumably wouldn't be needed to run
this) amounts to ~133Mb.

------
codex
Here again we see the pain of trying to sell software to open source
enthusiasts: the temptation to destroy the author's livelihood by copying
their work is too great. By releasing a clone as open source, the copier gets
to bask in the reflected glory of the original work. It's like trying to sell
original oil paintings to master forgers. BitKeeper is the canonical example,
but there are countless others.

~~~
adeaver
Except he's doing it because there is (to him) an impression that the original
software isn't being maintained. So instead of letting a beloved piece of
software disappear he cloned it and released it to the world.

The presumption that he's trying to destroy the original developers livelihood
is naive at best.

~~~
ansgri
The intention doesn't matter, the effect does. We are talking about risks of
doing business with developers (which reimplementation is), not about some
abstract morals.

------
frou_dh
If Sublime Text development does go off the rails like TextMate 1 did then
that'll be my "fool me twice" moment and I'll concede to FOSS tooling
advocates.

~~~
eknkc
I love ST. Bought both ST2 and ST3 licenses and never thought it was not worth
the money. However, it's getting silent and the maintainer does not really
care about taking care of the community. I was hoping that it would not be
like TextMate.

But I guess I should not be "hoping" for anything when it's about my text
editor.

~~~
TylerE
Pretty sure that's called "mature software".

~~~
jaredmcateer
Vim is mature software and has 20 years history of not going silent. 7.3 has
had about 1300 updates published. and they already have 50 updates since 7.4
was released in August.

Mature software doesn't mean done.

------
talloaktrees
Alright, I had some real problems building this on Ubuntu.

    
    
        1. I couldn't compile completion.  There is no build.go in the build directory
        2. I tried compiling lime anyways, by it required go-qt5 even though the repo page says that's optional.
    

I really wanted to check this out but I'm not really willing to spend more
than the 15 minutes I already did trying to build it.

~~~
drbawb
Please check out my comment in another thread with my experience:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601763)

As a self-proclaimed gopher: this build has taken me far more than 15 minutes,
and I'm still struggling with my Python installation.

The main issue here is that very few of these packages follow the proper
conventions to work with the `go get` tool.

The author has attempted to version control his third-party deps (something
`go get` lacks) in addition to using cgo (to build a C extension for Python).
Plus there's a frontend with a dependency on QT5 (another complicated
C-interop library which probably has its own crazy dependency maze).

This is a fairly complex build, but the lack of `go gettable` packages and
poor factoring of some packages is definitely making it more complex than it
needs to be.

------
yuvipanda
From the go-qt5 page:

> This is a fork of visualfc's qt4 bindings, and several critical bugs are
> inherited along the way. Until these bugs are fixed, this package is not
> recommended for any real use. I don't have any time to actively work on this
> project, but I'll keep reviewing and merging pull requests.

I guess GUI programming in Go isn't really up to anyplace you can consider
'stable'

~~~
georgemcbay
I recommend checking out go-qml.

[https://github.com/niemeyer/qml](https://github.com/niemeyer/qml)

It is a different approach to using Qt GUI programming in Go where you use qml
to define your UIs and keep the interface surface between Qt and Go fairly
small instead of trying to expose the whole of Qt (which is very difficult to
do in a maintainable manner because of the C++ API).

The license is LGPLv3 instead of the usual MIT-style Go license but it
includes a linking exception that makes it viable for just about any use.

------
mortdeus
How about instead of writing just an opensource sublime text clone. We sit
down as a community and discuss how we can create an even better editor than
Sublime Text.

There are some awesome text editors out there that have features I wish were
in sublime text but sadly arent.

For example, Rob Pike's acme editor has some really awesome ideas like mouse
chording, (contextual right click. middle click command executions, etc), 9p
vfs interfaces that allow plugins to be written in any language.

And then there are little experimental editor ideas like Conception with great
ideas that are worth checking into.

[https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception](https://github.com/shurcooL/Conception)

Sublime Text gets alot of things right, but during my experience using it and
using acme. I often find myself wishing there was a way to take both editors
and mash them together because using one often makes me miss using the other.

~~~
pessimizer
Most people think that they have already found an even better editor than
Sublime Text. Sublime Text is used by a small minority of programmers.

~~~
ascendantlogic
Do you have numbers to back that up? Or is this purely anecdotal?

~~~
rplnt
I think it's more of an assumption than anecdotal. Sublimetext is a very
expensive piece of software. You have the forever trial thing, but people
don't usually want to get hooked up.

And now piece of anecdotal - I don't know a single person around me that uses
it.

~~~
SmileyKeith
Can't say I actually use Sublime anymore, although I do know a few people who
do, but when put in the perspective of a piece of software you use all day
every day it doesn't seem that expensive. Even when many other editors are
free.

------
hajderr
Go is an interesting choice. I wonder if this will inspire or scare developers
away.

~~~
hkdobrev
You know the rule for a new language. There are few developers, but those are
one of the best.

~~~
RivieraKid
That's not a rule, but an unproven assumption repeated mostly by devs that use
new languages.

~~~
outworlder
Yeah, new languages will probably attract their fair share of hipsters and
"rock stars".

They might not be the best, but you can be sure they are able to code. They
would get exposed pretty quickly in small communities, if not.

~~~
hackula1
IMHO, new languages are dominated by people that are not the best, but are on
their way, as they will spend an inordinate amount of time learning from the
best in older languages out of necessity. The arrogant go devs of today are
likely to be the jaded experts of tomorrow, as they will be forced to learn in
ways that devs on an established platform rarely must.

------
stenehall
Would it be possible to get a couple of screenshots?

------
pbreit
I had high hopes for Kod [1] but the developer joined Facebook and stopped
developing it.

If Lime is intended for Mac, could do worse than starting with the Kod code
base.

1: [https://github.com/rsms/kod/](https://github.com/rsms/kod/)

~~~
SmileyKeith
Kod had some great potential for sure. I was definitely disappointed when it
stopped being actively developed.

------
broodbucket
Looks like this is as close to Sublime Text for ARM I'm gonna get! (haven't
tried to compile it yet, but I can't see why I couldn't).

Best of luck with the project.

~~~
talloaktrees
if you do check it out, you can save some time and get Dave Cheney's
unofficial go arm binaries [http://dave.cheney.net/unofficial-arm-
tarballs](http://dave.cheney.net/unofficial-arm-tarballs)

~~~
broodbucket
Yeah I've already got Go running. His binaries are awesome

------
grimborg
There's something wrong on the install instructions: completion can't be
installed

$ go get code.google.com/p/log4go github.com/quarnster/parser
github.com/quarnster/completion github.com/howeyc/fsnotify package
github.com/quarnster/completion imports github.com/quarnster/completion
imports github.com/quarnster/completion: no Go source files in
/home/oscar/go/src/github.com/quarnster/completion $ go version go version
go1.1.2 linux/amd64

How did you guys install lime?

~~~
drbawb
I'm still in the process of building it. (Need to get my C deps straightened
out for the python integration.) The main problem here is that several of
these packages (`lime` included) are not "go gettable."

\---

Completion:

If you `go get github.com/quarnster/completion` it will error out but
`$GOPATH/src/github.com/quarnster/completion` should contain the downloaded
source files.

If you go into `$GOPATH/src/github.com/quarnster/completion/build` there's a
Makefile you can run (with `make`) that should install the package.

\----

Parser:

The `github.com/quarnster/parser` package is also not properly go gettable.

You need to cd into `$GOPATH/src/github.com/quarnster/parser/pegparser` and
run `go install` which will put it in `$GOPATH/bin` (I didn't try, but `go get
github.com/quarnster/parser/pegparser` might actually work.)

This package is just poorly factored in my opinion. The root package contains
the library code, and the binary is in a sub-package. It really should be the
other way around: the root package should build the binary, which would import
the library from a sub-package. That or they really should be two completely
separate packages in distinct namespaces.

\---

QT5:

The `github.com/salviati/go-qt5` library is _also_ not go gettable. However
`go get` will download the source to your `$GOPATH` which should be enough for
the Makefile to find it.

\---

This is a rather frustrating build because so many of these packages don't
follow the proper conventions for Go's package management.

~~~
kolev
I gave up! It fails to build miserably. What's the point of open-sourcing
something when you're not open to the community. I mean, do this when it's
ready for prime time, provide binaries, and they open-source it so that people
can have some confidence in what they're running on their machines.

------
notduncansmith
My main question is... what doesn't Sublime already do? I get that you want a
project that's constantly getting new bugfixes and features, but there's not a
whole lot that Sublime doesn't do for you as it stands. It's a mature project,
most of the kinks have been ironed out. And, whatever functionality doesn't
exist for it, YOU CAN BUILD.

There's only one feature that I feel could benfit ST3 right now, and that's
the ability to move files from the sidebar.

But even then, I can't hate on the creator because that seems a bit outside
the purview of a text editor in the first place (IMO that moves into IDE
territory). I'd love it, and Sublime pretty much _is_ my IDE already (what
with build commands, project files, source control integration plugins, etc),
but ultimately I'm fine with it not being there because I have a perfectly
capable file manager open in a window right beside it.

I don't mean to rag on OP, I absolutely support the mentality that if you feel
like something is broken you should fix it: however, in this instance I just
feel like it ain't broke.

~~~
mumphster
Sublime isn't open source and free.

~~~
notduncansmith
It's pretty much free, if you don't mind the nag dialogs. And it's well worth
the money - finally, who cares if it's open source? You can build anything you
need on top of it. Maybe it doesn't satisfy some lofty "open-source"
philosophy, but for practical purposes, who cares?

~~~
broodbucket
People who use ARM or other architectures that he's too lazy to make a build
for

~~~
lttlrck
Lazy? That is unwarranted.

------
gprasanth
How about making a campaign to raise money to buy SublimeText just to make it
opensource? (Assuming, it is up for sale, not at an impractical rate.)

------
endijs
Looks like there is a screenshot now. Just head to Github page. Or look here:
[https://github-
camo.global.ssl.fastly.net/b0f3292d2c26070a18...](https://github-
camo.global.ssl.fastly.net/b0f3292d2c26070a186cd41ca0e312e8a6504688/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f5649706d6a61752e706e67)

------
x0054
Just today, I was thinking to my self, my life isn't long enough to get fully
comfortable with emacs or vi (and I am sure I am going to get hate mail for
even saying that :)) So, it makes me happy to see a new, from the looks of it,
powerful, text editor for the terminal!

I don't get why people are so pissed that this guy is refusing to fix bugs in
his code or add features. I get it that Open Source is often massy because of
this kind of attitude, but then again, you get MORE than you pay for it, don't
you. If this proves to be a popular project, I am sure a community can
organize around it. Not to mention that this kind of editor would primarily be
used by programmers and coders, it's only fair that at least some of the
people who use the software for free would get to contribute to it as well.

~~~
Trufa
Vim is not as hard as it seems, the learning curve is kind of steep but
nothing too crazy to get the basic things going, it's just a different
approach to text editing. Don't get me wrong I would never use it (me,
myself!) as a IDE, but as text editor, it's pretty great.

I don't want to start a flamewar about this, I don't find them interesting, I
just want to point out that knowing Vim is extremely useful if you're going to
be shh'ing into remote machines as it is basically ubiquitous.

~~~
tehwalrus
I agree that flamewars about editors are not interesting, so I won't say too
much, other than:

For SSH'ing, another editor which is (nearly) always there, and which I find
convenient, is nano - and it displays its common shortcuts at the bottom, so
you don't have to learn anything. I still use nano, even on my mac locally, to
edit the odd file quickly in the terminal.

------
jagtesh
+1 just for taking the effort man. I'm going to review it and post my feedback
here.

------
foxhill
i wish quarnster didn't decide to retire his excellent sublimeclang plugin.
it's by far the most useful plugin i've come across for sublime (in fact, i've
almost come to rely on it), and i fear that his replacement isn't going to be
able to do quite as much as clang can. incidentally, the lack of ST updates
have meant that i've not ran into any issues with the plugin randomly
breaking..!

that said, i'm looking forward to giving this a go, as an open source sublime
text would be perfect.

~~~
quarnster
One of the reasons it was retired is the same reason people can't open up
issues on lime. Too much demand to fix everything that's broken, and not
enough people actually fixing it combined with me not touching much C/C++ code
personally.

I do still accept pull requests for it, and if anyone wants to step up as a
maintainer I'd happily add them as collaborators after they've submitted a few
pull requests.

~~~
CJefferson
My plan is to dive into the plugin if/when it breaks. If I can't get it
working, I'll probably take that as a single to leave Sublime Text (unless
development and interaction with the community has picked up again).

At the moment, SublimeClang working so well is the only thing which is
stopping me looking around at other editors (I've tried the grand old vim and
emacs before, and never got on well with either of them).

------
unfamiliar
While I agree that quarnster is under no obligation to fix issues people have
with the code, I think a simple statement to the effect that they will not be
fixed would suffice. Not allowing issues and suggesting that people fork the
code and set up their own issues neglects the fact that this will probably
remain the main repo for the project, and it would be good to have issues in
one place even for contributors to discuss.

------
macco
Finally, what we needed, another text editor. I think coders are to obsessed
with text editors.

Try to solve new problems, don't copy the solution to existing problems.

~~~
crucialfelix
first level of procrastination: programmer writes own to do list software

second level of procrastination: programmer writes own IDE

------
gosukiwi
Why did you choose go as the base programming language?

------
jalan
Check out the demo:
[http://quarnster.github.io/lime/](http://quarnster.github.io/lime/)

Looks Interesting!

~~~
lobster_johnson
That's not the editor. That looks like an experiment that sets up an ACE
editor with TextMate syntax highlighting. The Lime editor is written mainly in
Go.

~~~
quarnster
At one point it was written in javascript. Then in python. Then Go.

I still think a html frontend would be cool, and it's certainly my intent to
keep as much of the code in the backend as possible to be able to swap one
frontend with another.

------
elliottlan
Speaking of open source potential - has anybody tried out brackets
([http://www.brackets.io/](http://www.brackets.io/))

It seems like it could be another worthy alternative to sublime text if it
moves in the right direction.

Disclaimer: I'm not looking for an alternative to sublime right now - it's
stable enough for me to use as it is.

------
riquito
More than 1600 people starred the project. There is a clear interest in an
open source Sublime Text.

------
talloaktrees
On Ubuntu + my AMD card, sublime text just chugs no matter what settings I use
or what driver I switch to, so I'm really open to checking out alternatives.
I'm even working up the courage to dive into vim.

~~~
davidw
> I'm even working up the courage to dive into vim.

If you're going to be using something 10 hours a day for who knows how many
years, definitely take the time to get to know the best tools, which to me are
still Emacs and ... I'll grudgingly admit, Vim.

~~~
nbouscal
Interesting how the editor wars seem to have ceased due to the prevalence of
other editors. It used to be emacs vs. vim, now it seems to be emacs and vim
vs. everyone else. (I completely agree, from the vim side).

~~~
lemonberry
I've noticed this too over the past few years that I've been dipping my toes
in these waters. I just started learning emacs after working in vim for the
past couple of years. Not an attempt to switch so much as to have another tool
on my tool belt. Plus I don't want to be handicapped if a pairing opportunity
arises.

------
DFx
I have to wonder if this is solving a problem that doesn't really exist. So
Sublime Text is closed source and production has slowed down... one could
argue the latter happens when any big project blows-up to mainstream.

We have TextMate, we have SublimeText we have an endless supply of code
editors and IDEs...do we need another just because of "open source"? I can't
help this feels like a wasted effort.

Also, after going through the checklist, the app is supposed to support
SublimeText and Textmate snippets, colors, bundles, bindings and more. Seems
like the dev might have been better off contributing to these projects rather
than trying to push yet another code-editor into an already crowded market.

</2Cents>

~~~
quarnster
I don't care about what you need or don't need, maybe I enjoy writing code for
the sake of writing code. Implementing the rope structure for example was fun,
as was figuring out how to go about with the various ST3 compatibility tasks.

What I choose to do on my own spare time is none of your business no matter
how much of a waste of time you think it is.

~~~
DFx
It wasn't my intent to raise a defensive argument from you as I was simply
stating my opinion. I know this is your pet project, and you're defensive...
but people will have differing opinions and you should get used to dealing
with them.

My point (which was perhaps missed?) was that I personally just don't see the
value in bringing another text editor into the world especially when you're
focused on imitating and supporting others rather than innovating with your
own way. If you had created an editor with a new way of doing things, or
pushed past existing concepts I wouldn't have thought twice about its value,
but all the feature checklist is pretty much "Make this TextMate and Sublime
in one" without any real game-changing plans being mentioned.

As to your point about learning new things through projects and enjoying code
I don't disagree. My point was simply that you chose to invest your time in an
already crowded market and simply reinvented functionality that already
existed. I can respect the work, effort and learning that went into the
project, I was just musing that it may have been better invested in a project
that is a bit more unique and doesn't just reiterate what has already been
achieved. That's also why I ended it with </2cents> it was an opinion...

~~~
Touche
Sounds like you _really_ don't get the value of open source.

> If you had created an editor with a new way of doing things, or pushed past
> existing concepts I wouldn't have thought twice about its value, but all the
> feature checklist is pretty much "Make this TextMate and Sublime in one"
> without any real game-changing plans being mentioned.

That's the entire point; he/she wants to add features to Sublime but can't do
so because it's closed source. He/she has to get to parity with Sublime before
starting to add stuff, no?

~~~
DFx
I do see your point that parity much be reached first, and do personally
appreciate the open source model for a number of reasons.

Perhaps my viewpoint stems from the description of the project. The entire
opening section talks about how Sublime Text has become slower and less
communicative about releases. There's nothing mentioning surpassing the app,
missing functionality, or items the developer wants to change. Simply that
it's not moving fast enough for the developer of Lime to appreciate, so
another must be built.

If there had been a specific statement saying "I want to implement X and
Sublime doesn't" or "I want to have an editor do Z and none of the others do"
then yes, I would see value in a project that starts off by imitating others.
As it stands though, the project describes itself like a recreation of what's
already out there without mentioning any intent to build on it.

This strikes me as the typical developer time-sink "I'll build this because I
can". Sure it can be fun and educational and maybe help out a handful of
people...but the real question that should be asked is "what sets my project
apart from the rest". In this case, there's no sign of it aside from using GO
and making it open source.

------
znowi
A text editor project without screenshots is just... _wrong_ :)

~~~
lectrick
Agreed. Someone else in the forum just posted this

[https://github-
camo.global.ssl.fastly.net/b0f3292d2c26070a18...](https://github-
camo.global.ssl.fastly.net/b0f3292d2c26070a186cd41ca0e312e8a6504688/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f5649706d6a61752e706e67)

------
khalstvedt
Seems like the dominant sentiment is that the maintainer is being defensive...
I'd rather like to think he's being up-front and clear about his intentions
for the project.

------
swah
I keep expecting some editor that will reuse a browser engine to make a modern
Emacs.

------
kayoone
Nice effort, not sure if thats the right approach though. SublimeText is
awesome and alot of work went into it. Before creating your own version of it
disregarding everything the original author put into it, one should maybe try
to collaborate with him on an unsupported open-source lite version or
something.

~~~
kh_hk
[https://github.com/quarnster/lime#what-is-
lime](https://github.com/quarnster/lime#what-is-lime)

~~~
andyhmltn
He means of Sublime text from the original codebase instead of a totally new
program

------
ulisesrmzroche
Is sublime dying out or something? That sucks I just bought a license this
year.

~~~
jbrooksuk
No, but the author (Jon) has been taking a long time to reply to comments on
the forum — which isn't unusual — and there has been a lack of recent updates.
The last one was released a couple of days ago and didn't really bring
anything new, even after months of waiting.

When I emailed Jon directly about his disappearance (just before the last
release) he did say he's aware of his lack of communication and will address
it shortly.

~~~
artlogic
This sort of thing is exactly why I didn't install Sublime Text on my new
laptop. After using v2 for nearly a year and buying a license, I became more
and more uncomfortable that if there was a problem with the product, I
couldn't fix it myself. Having already been burned by TextMate, I decided
enough was enough and only installed Emacs. That was last December, and I'd
say I'm much happier - but I also spend a bit more time tweaking my editor
than I probably should.

This is not to say I have anything against Sublime Text. It's a beautiful
piece of work. It's simply not open source, and that's a deal breaker for a
tool as integral to my day to day as a text editor.

------
twodayslate
Looks interesting. Hopefully it become popular so this guy gets some help.

~~~
eliben
Isn't the 2013 way to get help is run a Kickstarter project for it?

~~~
jlgreco
Franklin and I are bros and all, so I don't mean to dis him, but he's a shite
programmer.

------
ericstob
can you please make it so people can post issues? It is a big part of
community. even if you do not personally fix any issues it will allow
contributors to collaborate about them.

------
silasb
If anyone gets some Mac binaries up I would love to give it a try.

------
oconnor0
quarnster, would you explain the what the backend/frontend split is for?

~~~
lobster_johnson
Splitting into a generic back end that deals with data means you can adapt
different UIs to it. For example, you could provide a native app such as Cocoa
without having to rewrite the entire app for that GUI framework.

------
squozzer
too bad the word "slime" is already used by a text editor.

------
bathsalted
>Python 3

No.

~~~
PeterisP
Why? I mean, Python 3 is already up for years, and using Python 2x for me
personally feels like shooting myself in the foot due to the horrible unicode
handling, for example. Why can't we finaly draw the line and abandon Python 2
forever?

------
nXqd
any screenshot ?

------
adrianlmm
No screenshots, no installers, no binaries, no features request.

No thanks.

~~~
bronson
Source code?

Yes please.

